# Model # 810-7090-S Brinkman Gourmet Electric Smoker & Grill Looking for Best Practices on this model



## luv2rub (Jul 5, 2012)

Only mod so far was a Temp gauge installed in dome 2" River Country Professional Series Adjustable Grill & Smoker Thermostat Thermometer Gauge tested at 212 boiling water before install works great so far.

Looking for some advise on the best dual thermo for this unit prefer wireless if possible.

So far 2 Pork shoulders 7.5 lbs. each dry rub 1st. one 6 hrs. 2nd 13 hrs, both could not get internal temp to 190-205deg any ideas?

3.2 lb Brisket with Southwest rub smoked for 3 hours @ 225f fat side up came out better than i ever BBQ'D

Spritzed with apple cider every Hour.

I'm new to the smoking and now i'm hooked..


----------



## brokenwing (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey Luv welcome to the forum.  First of all go on over to roll call so we can give ya a warm welcome., as well as update you profile as to what state your in, that helps when giving advice.  Now with that being said I have that smoker and it works well.  Look at getting the Maverick ET73 great thermometer.  When smoking a shoulder your going to hit a stall, which can last some time.  I have had shoulders take up to 17 hours. Just hang in there and ride it out.  Try foiling when the butts hit 160 degrees with a little apple juice or broth, then wrap it up and let it contiune to 200 degrees.  I would tell ya to double check your thermometer but I see you did that in boiling water.  Hope this helps, any more questions i will be on for a bit yet. Also I have been using that smoker for 6 years or so without any mods, and I love it, it is the old stand by.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  to SMF!!! 

I just want to let you know I moved your thread to the "Electric Smokers" forum, I think you will get a lot more exposure to your questions over there. "Roll Call" is pretty much just to introduce yourself so when you get a minute please give us an introduction so we can get to know you and give you a warm welcome, Thanks!


----------



## djhintz (Jan 26, 2013)

New to the smoking game, traded a 6 pack of beer for a Brinkman Charcoal in November, and just purchased the Brinkman Electric (#810) yesterday and can't wait to use it.

Was a little surprised that it wasn't thermostatically controlled...i'm ok with that being a newbie, but does anyone know what temp these are cooking at so I can gauge my times?


----------

